# PNP work permit to Open Work permit



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

My friend is in Alberta Canada, on a TWP (with LMO and stated employer) through the PNP/AINP, he has received his Alberta Provincial Nomination, and is now applying for his Canadian PR.

My questions are:-

1. Now he has his Alberta nomination, can he work for another company within the same industry?

2. Will he need another LMO and would the company have to be PNP registered?

3. Could he apply for an Open work permit?

I hope someone knows the answer to this!!!!:ranger:


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

shazza151 said:


> My friend is in Alberta Canada, on a TWP (with LMO and stated employer) through the PNP/AINP, he has received his Alberta Provincial Nomination, and is now applying for his Canadian PR.
> 
> My questions are:-
> 
> ...


The answers in bold are from my perspective, I'm going through the PNP/PR system in Saskatchewan.


----------

